# Loving My New Handwarmers / Not My Headlight



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

Just before the storm last week, I installed the handwarmers that I bought at the dealer for my new 28" deluxe (921030). They didn't seem exceptionally warm when I tested them, but they kept my hands warm during the storm when we had below zero wind chills which is unusual for us. Normally my hands get cold, numb, and extremely sore. A great big thumbs up to the handwarmers, the dealer, and Ariens.

When I was finishing up blowing the driveway, I noticed that my headlight was no longer working. I don't think its because of the handwarmers. They came with a new harness that was foolproof (even for me). The harness was plug-and-play with connectors that you couldn't put on wrong. Are headlights under warrantee? It looks like it is only sold as a complte unit. It may just be cheaper for me to buy the light and replace it myself as I have no way of getting it there. In any case, it's not a big deal and I'm still loving the Ariens!

Bruce


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Somebody on here had a problem with an Ariens that I believe they got second hand. Had a problem and Ariens covered it. Sorry I can't be more help. I don't remember who or what but if I'm not mistaken the machine was three years old. You have nothing to lose by trying to get it covered. Most they can do is say no.


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Somebody on here had a problem with an Ariens that I believe they got second hand. Had a problem and Ariens covered it. Sorry I can't be more help. I don't remember who or what but if I'm not mistaken the machine was three years old. You have nothing to lose by trying to get it covered. Most they can do is say no.


I'll give them a call. Even if it is covered, I don't want to pay to have it picked up and dropped off. It would be cheaper for me to just buy a new light. I'll see if they'll let me just take the light out and bring it to them.
Bruce


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

I think the bulb comes out separate Bruce. I might be wrong but here's a thread where JRhawk9 talks about the bulb on his Pro32. I might be wrong, but I think it's the same light. http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/new-member-introductions/4354-new-member-central-ma.html
Larry


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

Blue Hill said:


> I think the bulb comes out separate Bruce. I might be wrong but here's a thread where JRhawk9 talks about the bulb on his Pro32. I might be wrong, but I think it's the same light. http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/new-member-introductions/4354-new-member-central-ma.html
> Larry


Thanks for the heads-up Blue Hill. I'll have to take a close-up look at it. I was going by the parts manual which shows a complete "headlamp assembly". It would be great if I could just purchase a bulb separately.
Bruce


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

my new 28" deluxe (921030) I couldn't find this model so you want to double check my part number.
Looks like the bulb is separate from the headlight assembly, Ariens P/N 00432600 around $10
If you pull it out it might have numbers on it like "880" or something and would be available at an auto parts store or even Walmart. I can't find a crossover but it looks like an automotive fog light bulb. Just want to make sure the connector is identical, it's a 12 volt 20 watt bulb from the specs.

Video how to:


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Looks like the bulb is separate from the headlight assembly, Ariens P/N 00432600 around $10
> If you pull it out it might have numbers on it like "880" or something and would be available at an auto parts store or even Walmart. I can't find a crossover but it looks like an automotive fog light bulb. Just want to make sure the connector is identical, it's a 12 volt 20 watt bulb from the specs.
> 
> Video how to: Light Bulb Replacement (part #00432600) - Ariens Snowblower Repair - YouTube


Thanks a lot! That's exactly what I need. Its so simple, even I can do it......!
Thanks Again,
Bruce


----------

